# Do horny goat weed/Wyld for Women etc. actually work?



## alltoohard (Jun 3, 2013)

Like most men here, my fiance is LD. We had our usual talk the other night after another rejection from her. She says she loves me but has no desire to make love. Keeps saying she could easily go a year without it. I said this is not acceptable to me and she responded with "if there's a pill I can take so I want it more, I'll take it".

So my Q is "does Horny Goat weed or Wyld for Women actually work?". These are over the counter pills advertised to increase a woman's energy levels and libido available in Australia. I'm not sure if they're the same in other countries but I'm positive there would be equivalent drugs available. If any one has had any success or otherwise with these, I'd be interested to know.

Thanks.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

No, those remedies don't work or else someone would have already been making millions off of them like they do for viagra.

You should accept that your fiance is LD and she likely will not change. Be happy you know this before walking down the aisle.

If you are feeling frustrated over lack of sex now, you better be REALLY sure you want to be in a marriage that doesn't give you the sex you want.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Perhaps what she really means is "I know there is no pill available so I am going to deflect and say that I want you to think I would make an effort in order to keep this marriage on the cards."

If she is willing to take a pill then why can't she put that thought process into just being willing to have sex with you?

Warning, warning, warning.


----------



## Stuckinrut (Feb 24, 2013)

You better think long and hard before saying "I DO" also know as "I can live without"


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

It only gets worse after marriage.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Some times I think women want a wedding and not necessarily a man.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

You're a fool if you marry her knowing she's LD and you're not compatible. You think it'll get better? Magical thinking. You're in the honeymoon phase. It'll never be as good as it is today and its already bad.


----------



## JustPuzzled (Dec 12, 2012)

W and I connect on many levels. Married for over 20 years and still in love.

If I had known before marriage that our drives were mismatched I would not have gotten married. Sex is too important in so many fundamental ways.


----------



## Stuckinrut (Feb 24, 2013)

Thound I think you are 100% correct! The only reason some women need a man is for a wedding. I have been thinking that for some time now.


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

Please take my advice, DON'T GET MARRIED 

My husband has been like this the entire time we have been together ( 17 years ) I thought he would change, they only get worse.

Your fiancé might change in the short term because she thinks your going to leave her but things will only go back to the way they were after a while.

I love my children but at the moment everyday is a struggle for me, I don't want to be with him anymore. It becomes a very big problem.

Better you fix the problem now than 10 years and two children later.

1971


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Take the advice being given. 
People who have lived what you are fixing to live.
All the love in the world will not make up for the misery you will endure doing another 50 years of this.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

He is already married since they have two kids so his 'fiance' is just an official title I suppose. Look up his first topic.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm not sure if those work, but PT-141 is said to work. It will raise the libido on a female, but this is a subcutaneous injection.

I'm hearing viagara will increase the bloodflow to the genetals, and what happens is libido and interest in stimulation will follow, so I'm told a crushed up 50 mg viagra will help a situation.

Think of other non-intrusive ways you can either make or allow her to become sexually turned on. What turns her on sexually outside of you and your relationship? What are her fantacies? What does she talk about with other females?

But if Horny goat weed also increase bloodflow to the genetals and the libido gets some help, that would be good to know.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Along with all the other advice, I'd also tell you to watch for a sudden change when she knows this is a deal breaker. Chances are the high libido she gets before the wedding will go back to lack of interest after. Don't make the mistake of thinking she changed forever.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

treyvion said:


> I'm not sure if those work, but PT-141 is said to work. It will raise the libido on a female, but this is a subcutaneous injection.


It also works for men, with the big "however" only if you're responsive. Which some people report to being nonresponders.


----------



## forevermemorable (Oct 19, 2012)

I gave this to my wife once and it gave her a headache! That was the end of that!


----------



## 33N 96W (Aug 25, 2012)

Horny Goat Weed (a herb) is advertised as a male sex aid (ED). The active ED ingredient in HGW is ICARLIN. 

Icarlin is a weak PDE5 inhibitor. Viagra & Cialis are powerful PDE5 inhibitor drugs.

When a PDE5 inhibitor is present in the blood stream and the male is stimulated, the smooth muscles in the artery walls will relax, resulting in corpus cavernosum located in the penis to become engorged with blood. The result is an erection. 

PDE5 inhibitors for women have been tested with inconclusive results.

PDE5 inhibitors will not create sexual drive.


----------

